# Can you use tinctures as preservatives???



## BodyOdorProblem (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Recently I was looking over a recipe for a cream I like and it seemed to use tinctures as preservatives. Arnica tincture at ~5.5% and Calendula at ~0.75%. I was wondering are these affective preservatives and I have also read about benzoin tincture is that effective too?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 27, 2015)

No, tinctures are not effective preservatives. They will not protect creams from bacterial/fungal colonization over a long period of time.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 27, 2015)

Currently there is no natural preservative for cosmetic application. The few herbal concoctions that could be contenders would need to be used in such high percentages as it renders them useless.


----------

